# Ocean club @ Atlantic beach (westerly, RI)



## Sweetlife (Apr 3, 2015)

Just traded a week for the ocean club @ Atlantic beach in westerly, RI.  I could not find any recent reviews.  Has any one stayed their recently?  Am I going to be sorry?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Ocean Club*

I own a studio week every "even" year and spent a quiet week in Unit 4 Nov. 2014.  For me it's the nearest II resort within driving distance and I pay MF only for the years I get to spend a week there.   I prefer November to February but those two months are my only options.

I believe there is a review online somewhere but don't recall where I found it.  Good luck with your week.


----------



## Sweetlife (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.  We are actually staying in unit 4.  Coming down from NH the end of April for a little 'warmer' weather.


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sweetlife said:


> Thanks for the reply.  We are actually staying in unit 4.  Coming down from NH the end of April for a little 'warmer' weather.



The reason I request Unit 4 is that the pull-down bed is in an alcove on the other side of the handicap-accessible bathroom, and it's just a few steps away from the pool.  Unfortunately, the pool isn't handicap-accessible but I'm not handicapped, just prefer Unit 4.  It's too cold to swim in the ocean but still quiet.  Be sure to check out Misquamicut Beach if you happen to be a facebook user.


----------



## swwoods (Apr 22, 2015)

I did not see a recent review.  What do you think of the place?


----------



## MabelP (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone been in the summer? What is the beach like?


----------



## e.bram (Apr 23, 2015)

It is not on the beach.


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 23, 2015)

swwoods said:


> I did not see a recent review.  What do you think of the place?



I live in RI and had been to Misquamicut Beach. It's the only II resort in RI. For me it's a great quiet escape in November.


----------



## Sou13 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sweetlife said:


> Thanks for the reply.  We are actually staying in unit 4.  Coming down from NH the end of April for a little 'warmer' weather.



Is this the week you're supposed to be staying in unit 4? What do you think of the resort in April?

http://oceanclubresort.net


----------



## swwoods (May 1, 2015)

*Ocean club*

Any update or review on this resort


----------



## Sweetlife (May 3, 2015)

*Ocean Club @ Atlantic Beach - Review*

Just returned from the Ocean Club and we enjoyed ourselves.  We had traded a 2 bedroom for a studio (stayed in unit 4).  The place was clean and had everything we needed.  The murphy bed was comfortable enough and the sofa bed was fine for the kids although I would not want to spend the night on it.  I missed having a washer and dryer in the unit but we had packed accordingly and its really not that big of a deal. 

Lots of things to do in the area - mystic ct, watch hill, beaches, etc... 

Kids enjoyed the pool and a very short walk to the beach.  Obviously, its still a little to cold to swim but the beach is nice and the state park is about a mile down the road.  

We would definitely return.  

Thanks for those who had given prior input.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (May 10, 2015)

Sou13 said:


> I live in RI and had been to Misquamicut Beach. It's the only II resort in RI. For me it's a great quiet escape in November.



Just for the record, II also has resorts in Newport, RI.


----------

